# General questions about becoming a Mason



## Jburris (Apr 10, 2011)

I am currently looking to become a Mason and I know that to be one you have to ask one however I feel that I do not know anyone that is a Mason. If I do they are very good at being discrete about it. My main question is that I have found the Live Oak lodge here in Kyle and was wondering if it would be frowned upon to be present at one if their gatherings to receive more information about joining?

Thanks in advance for any information. 

John


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 10, 2011)

Jburris said:


> I am currently looking to become a Mason and I know that to be one you have to ask one however I feel that I do not know anyone that is a Mason. If I do they are very good at being discrete about it. My main question is that I have found the Live Oak lodge here in Kyle and was wondering if it would be frowned upon to be present at one if their gatherings to receive more information about joining?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information.
> 
> John


 
I think that is a very fine idea! In fact before you go visiting the Lodge, give the Secretary a call to let him know ahead of time. That way the Secretary can have a petition available and ready to give to you that evening as you are getting to know the Brethren there in attendance.

You should be able to get the Lodge and Secretary's information off of the Grand Lodge of Texas website via the Lodge Locater. I will include the website address below for your usage.

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> I think that is a very fine idea! In fact before you go visiting the Lodge, give the Secretary a call to let him know ahead of time.




First of all, welcome and I am sure that you can find something in Masonry that you are looking for that will be enjoyable. I agree with Bro. Stewart.  Since you don't know of anyone you personally know being a Mason, going up to the Lodge on a meeting night would be the best idea.  Getting a hold of the Lodge Secretary is also a great way to make sure that you have the right day and time to be there, and of course it will let the other Brothers there know that you are planning to come and meet them.  Bro. Stewart gave you the URL to the Grand Lodges site where you can find some contact information and meeting information for the Lodge.  However, I have seen that site be incorrect at times.  So, another thing or two that you can try is to just stop by the Lodge and see if there are any phone numbers or names posted.  I have had to do this a couple of times and luckily the Lodge had the Secretary and a couple of members' names and numbers posted.  If they don't have anything posted, anytime you drive by and see a vehicle parked there, go ahead and stop in and ask for the Secretary's phone number and email address so that way you can get in contact with him.  Anyone that is there and that is a Mason should be able to let you know the date and times of the meetings, but it is still best to get a hold of the Secretary.

One last thing.  You can also come here and ask any questions that you have about joining and the membership.  This site and forum has a great deal of VERY knowledgible Brothers that have spent a lot of time in Masonry and just as much researching and studying it.  So, I am sure if you have any questions that can be answered, you can get it done by the Brothers on here.

Good luck with your search, and make sure you keep us posted on here if you choose to petition and when you will be initiated and all that!!


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Apr 10, 2011)

Friend,

Here are my two cents:

Find the stated meeting date in the Lodge Locator that Bro. Stewart posted. Many lodges will have a dinner before the meeting. Find out if that is true and show up early enough to visit with the Masons before their meeting. You will not be allowed into a stated meeting until you have been accepted and then initiated.

Go and introduce yourself to the brothers and let them know you want to become a Mason. Most, if not all, will be anxious to share their story with you. Build a friendship with some before petitioning the Lodge. You will need signatures from at least two members of the Lodge that you are petitioning to join, as well as three references of other men who are Masons in the Grand Jurisdiction of Texas.


You can find a petition for Masonry here:
http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/pdf/forms/26.pdf

Here is advice from the Grand Lodge of Texas about becoming a Mason:
http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/1609


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

I also recommend going during the dinner before stated meeting. it's the perfect time to sit down and get to know some of the guys at the lodge, and to let them get to know you some too. Good luck!


----------



## gnarledrose (Apr 11, 2011)

Jburris said:


> I am currently looking to become a Mason and I know that to be one you have to ask one however I feel that I do not know anyone that is a Mason. If I do they are very good at being discrete about it. My main question is that I have found the Live Oak lodge here in Kyle and was wondering if it would be frowned upon to be present at one if their gatherings to receive more information about joining?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any information.
> 
> John


 That's exactly how I joined-- find out the regular meeting time of Live Oak Lodge and show up half an hour or so beforehand. I got welcomed in pretty quickly and one of the old-timers sat me down on the sidelines and said "Here's my card; keep in touch with me and we'll get you in." That was over a year ago, and I haven't regretted joining once.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 11, 2011)

Live Oak Lodge meets the second Monday of each month, 6:30 p.m.  They also have a floor school every Monday at 6:00 p.m.


----------

